# انقذ واحد واعرف شخصيتك!!!!!!!!



## candy shop (10 سبتمبر 2007)

هذا الاختبار سيحدد من أنت ؟وكيف تفكر؟

تخيل الان كل ما ستقرئه وتخيل انك في نفس الموقف وجاوب على الأسئلة تلقيت إتصالا عاجلا من طائرة توشك أن تقع
الطائرة تحوي 5 ركاب ومظلة إنقاذ وحيدة
الجو مشحون بالخوف والترقب..
كل الركاب يطلبون مساعدتك كي تختار من يستحق النجاة منهم

~هذه إستغاثاتهم :~.
.
.

كابتن الطائرة

أنا أب لأربعة أطفال, خامسهم سيأتي بعد شهر, أمهم تحبني بجنون,
أسرتي الصغيرة تحتاجني, لا عائل لهم سواي, أرجوك تفهم موقفي.. حاولت إنقاذهم 
وفشلت..
كل محركات الطائرة تحترق.. كلنا سنموت بعد دقائق.
منذ ثلاثة أيام وأنا في الأجواء من بلد لبلد, فقط ساعة وسأكون مع أسرتي ..إنهم 
ينتظرون هداياي الآن..!
أرجوك.. قدّر معنى أن تكون أباً.
.
.
.
.
.
سيدة حامل

أنا في الشهر الثامن , شهر وسنكون أثنان..! نحن أثنان بالفعل, تفهّم حالتي.. 
نحن أثنان..!
هذا الجنين ما ذنبه أن يحرم الحياة..؟ وأنا التي أحضنه.. ألا أستحق طوق النجاة 
هذا.؟
نتعب ونتألم كي نمنحهم الحياة, ولا نمنح نحن هذه الحياة.!
أرجوك.. كلهم يبحثون عن حياتهم.. أنا ابحث عن حياة لأثنين!. إخترني.

.
.
.
.
.

طبيب جراح

كنت في طريقي لمستشفى لإجراء عملية قلب غدا.. تفهم شعور ذلك المريض الذي 
ينتظرني..
لا يوجد أحد قادر على إجراء عمليات معقدة كهذه سواي.. فكر في مئات المرضى 
الذين ينتظرونني..
فكر في عشرات الأطباء الذين سيأخذون مني علم يخدم البشريه. لا تهمني الحياة 
بقدر ما تهمني حالات المرضى الذين ينتظرونني.
ستقوم بعمل عظيم لو اخترتني.
.
.
.
.

مغترب
ياااااه, ما أقسى الحياة, تغربت طويلا لأجل لقمة عيش لا تأتي إلا من البعيد, 
قريتي التي غادرتها منذ عشرين سنه على مقربة مني الآن,
كل هذه السنوات لم استطيع أن آتي.. .. ما أصعب من أن تحرم من وطنك..
وعندما يستقبلك هذا الوطن من جديد.. تحرم من الحياه!. على ساعه فقط!
تخيّل بعد ساعه, أنتظر كل هذا الزمن وتحرمني ساعة وحيدة من لقاء أحبتي.. أمي.. 
أبي..
اخوتي الذي تركتهم صغارا.. وأصدقائي و الأزقة التي ملأتها صراخا يوم كنت 
صغيرا.
أنا منهار صدقني. كل أحلامي بلقائهم ستتبدد إن لم تخترني.
..
.
طفلة ( 9 سنوات )أنا صغيرة, كلهم جربوا الحياة طولا وعرضا, وجابوا دهاليزها, أنا في بداية 
الطريق,
أشعر بالأمل وومملوءة بالطموح وبالفرح وبالغد المشرق أنا.
ألا أستحق أنا الحياة التي يتشبثون بها!؟ أخترني ولا تحرمني غدي
.
.
.
.
.
.

الآن و بعد أن سمعت نداءتهم وإستغاثاتهم..
> >من تمنح طوق النجاة الوحيد؟!
الخيار خيارك...
قف مع نفسك بصدق..
وقل من ستختار لينجو..
وبعدها رتب البقية حسب إستحقاقهم للحياة من وجهة نظرك.

لا تنظر للإختبار وكأنه إختبار نفسي عابر... لا...
تقمص الدور تماما.. تخيل تلك الإستغاثات وهي تعبرك.. تخيّل صراخهم وتشبثهم 
بالحياة.. وأنت من ستقرر من ستختار..
ويجب أن تختار.
إختياراتك ستحدد من أنت؟ وكيف تفكر؟
هذا اختبار نفسي... لابد من اختيار من سينجو... وترتيب البقيه حسب نظرتك 
لاهمية حياتهم...

بإمكان أي منكم معرفة نتيجة إختبار شخصيته عن طريق خيارك الأول اللي اخترته ..
فكر قبل رؤية النتائج . . .

** النتائج **


~النتائج~اذا كان خيارك الأول (( الطبيب ))
الشخصية الفولاذية – العملية
أنتم تعشقون العمل والإنجاز, لا مكان لديكم للعواطف والمشاعر الانسانية إلا 
إذا كان خياركم التالي الطفله.
واقعيتكم أيضا تجعل من خيار الام الحامل في المرتبة الثانية من شخصياتكم بأنها 
متزنة جدا.
فالعمل ولا شي غيره هو ما يجعلكم تعيشون هذه الحياة.
من الصعب جدا على اصحاب هذه الشخصية أن يكونوا غرائبيون حالمون,
بل تجدهم أناس عاديون, مملون في بعض الاحيان. المرح لديهم ثانوي. إلا إذا كان 
خيارهم الثاني هو الطفلة.
من الصعب جدا على هذه النوعية من البشر أن يكون إختيارهم الثاني هو "المغترب" 
وإن حدث ذلك فثمة عوامل أخرى تدخلت في إختيارك.

بإختصار هولاء الناس عمليون, جادون, يحسبون الأشياء من حولهم بشكل علمي بعيدا 
عن العواطف.
هولاء الناس يعيشون حاضرهم وحاضرهم فقط. وعلى الجانب الآخر, تجدهم محرومون من 
مشاعر إنسانية فياضة, يعيشون في غربة روح وغير إجتماعيون.




اذا كان خيارك الأول (( المغترب ))
الشخصية الحالمة - الإنسانية
مغرمون هولاء بالسفر ومع ذلك يفجعهم البعد وتنهشم الغربة, للمكان حضوره الطاغي 
عليهم
يعشقون الرحلات والقصص والرويات, يعيشون أجواء الماضي كثيرا.
تؤثر بهم عذابات الآخرين و تتألمون لها. تعتقد أنك بإستطاعتك أن تحول عذابات 
الآخرين وتداويها.
لكنك تفشل كثيرا وتنجح قليلا. يحبونك. سوف لن تختار حتما بعد المغترب الطبيب, 
وإلا راجع ظروف إختيارك فهذا يجعلك في تناقض صارخ.
وإن كان فأنت لا تعيش أبدا في سعادة ولم تكتشف نفسك. سيكون ملائما جدا لو 
أخترت الكابتن أو الطفلة.
وإن أخترت المرأة الحامل كخيار ثاني للنجاة فهذا يعني أنك بدأت طريق العودة 
لتكون واقعيا نوعا ما.

بإختصار, هولاء الناس يعيشون الماضي بكل تجلياته الحزينة و المفرحة معا.
عميقون في التفكير وفلسفة الأمور لكن تخذلهم النتائج دائما.
يتحملون ويحملون كل العذابات فتجىء حياتهم حزينة ومتعبة. لكن ذكراهم تظل دائما 
جميلة.




اذا كان خيارك الأول (( كابتن الطيارة ))
الشخصية المتزنة – الواقعية
يهتمون بالحياة الأسرية إهتماما مذهلا, يعشقون الأطفال ويتتلذذون بتربيتهم ,
يحبون عوائلهم وهم بشكل كبير يمثلون كل تفكيرك, عواطفهم نحو عائلاتهم قوية 
وجياشه,
وعادية تجاه أعمالهم أو حتى أصدقاؤهم.
من الطبيعي أن يكون خيارهم التالي الطفله أو الحامل أو حتى المغترب لكن لن 
يكون الطبيب أبدا.
وإن كان فهذا يعني أنه ثمة خلل في الإختيار. هولاء يعيشون حاضرهم ومن الصعب 
عليهم جدا النظر بعمق للمستقبل,
هم يتركون هذه الأمور وشأنها ويعيشون يومهم فقط. حتى الماضي برغم قساوته 
أحيانا وجماله عليهم إلا أنهم يتحاشونه.
هولاء الناس ودودون حسنوا المعشر لكنهم غير عمليون وإن اضطروا لذلك فهم 
يمارسونه لبعض الوقت فقط فقط.

بإختصار, هولاء الناس يعيشون الحاضر بكل تجلياته الحزينة و المفرحة معا. 
سطحيون في التفكير, يبحثون فقط عن النتائج ويحبطون إذا لم يجدوهاا. يتحاشون 
الأحزان وإن صادفتهم المتاعب وللذكريات لديهم حضور بسيط. +




اذا كان خيارك الأول (( الطفلة ))
الشخصية الحالمة - الغير واقعيه
ينظرون للحياة وكأنها جنه, يحبون المتع واللعب واللهو, يحلمون كثيرا وغير 
واقعيون,
لا يفكرون في الموت ولا الماضي ولا المستقبل, حاضرهم بسيط ولذيذ,
لا يعوفون المصاعب وإن واجهته يعاملونها ببيرود وتجاهل. لا يحلون المشاكل ولا 
يساعدون
لكن روحهم وقادة ومتحمسون لكل شي جديد ويملون سريعا. يحبون الخير و ينظرون 
بصفاء وسطحية للأشياء,
للناس من حولهم تأثير وللمجتمع سطوة كبيرة عليهم, منقادون للنظم والقوانين وإن 
حالوا كسرها أحيانا, يعتذرون بسرعه ولا يجاملون.

بإختصار, هولاء الناس يعيشون الحاضر بعبث. لا يفكرون كثيرا وإن كانت أحلامهم 
كبيرة,
يتوقون للنتائج الجميلة وتغضبهم النهايات السيئة. غير صبورون ولا يتحملون 
المتاعب. حياتهم مرحه شفيفه. +




اذا كان خيارك الأول ((المرأة الحامل))
الشخصية البسيطة – العاطفية
يهتمون بالكم أكثر من الكيف, لا يهمهم كيف ستبدو الأمور فيما بعد, الأهم أن 
تكون جيدة الآن.
يحبون الأطفال من ناحية إنسانية لكنهم لا يشكلون كل تفكيرهم,
لهم جلد وصبر تجاه مسئولياتهم ومن الطبيعي جدا أن يكون إختيارهم الثاني الطفلة 
أو الكابتن.
لكنه لن يكون المغترب أبدا. يهتمون بحاضرهم فقط ولا يعنيهم أمر المستقبل 
كثيرا,
طيبون مسالمون وغير مبادرين. يجنحون لحب الكسب أكثر من غيرهم ,
ماديون اكثر من غيرهم وليسوا إنفعاليين أو عاطفيين تجاه المال والكسب.
هولاء الناس يقضون وقتا طويلا في خدمة غيرهم, حسنوا المعشر لكن زعلهم يكون مرا 
ومن الصعب إستعادتهم للأجواء الأولى.
بإختصار, هولاء الناس يعيشون الحاضر, ماديون اكثر من عافييون,
تفكيرهم بسيط لكن ليس سطحيا.
تقلقهم النتائج ولا يبهرهم كثيرا الفوز, فالفرحه تتلاشى سريعا لديهم.
ينسون بسرعه ولايجنحون للذكريات كثيرا


وانت هتنقذ مين؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



منقووووول​


----------



## Messias (10 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: انقذ واحد واعرف شخصيتك!!!!!!!!*

موضوع جميل جدا 

انا عرفت انا هنقذ مين و عرفت شخصيتى ؟ 



ربنا يبارك و يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## candy shop (10 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: انقذ واحد واعرف شخصيتك!!!!!!!!*



Messias قال:


> موضوع جميل جدا
> 
> انا عرفت انا هنقذ مين و عرفت شخصيتى ؟
> 
> ...






شكرااااااااااا لمشاركتك

وربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## twety (10 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: انقذ واحد واعرف شخصيتك!!!!!!!!*

بامانه من غير ماا شوف النتايج
قولت الطيااااااااار

حرام عنده كتييييير فى رقبته :smil13:

بس للصراحه مش كل الكلام اللى اتقال بالنسبالى مظبوووووط
بس بنسبه معقوووله تمااااام

موضوع جميل جدا 
ميرسى ياكاندى ربنا يعووضك


----------



## candy shop (10 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: انقذ واحد واعرف شخصيتك!!!!!!!!*



twety قال:


> بامانه من غير ماا شوف النتايج
> قولت الطيااااااااار
> 
> حرام عنده كتييييير فى رقبته :smil13:
> ...





ميرسى يا تويتى يا حببتى

على رأيك فى الموضوع

وربنا معاكى يا قمر​


----------



## nonogirl89 (10 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: انقذ واحد واعرف شخصيتك!!!!!!!!*

انا اخترت وعرفت شخصيتى 
ميرسى على الموضوع ياكاندى ​


----------



## candy shop (10 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: انقذ واحد واعرف شخصيتك!!!!!!!!*



nonogirl89 قال:


> انا اخترت وعرفت شخصيتى
> ميرسى على الموضوع ياكاندى ​





ميرسى لمشاركتك 

يا nonogirl​


----------



## fullaty (11 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: انقذ واحد واعرف شخصيتك!!!!!!!!*

انا اخترت الطيار وبعدين المغترب والطفلة والام والطبيب


ميرسى يا كاندى على الموضوع ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك
​


----------



## emy (11 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: انقذ واحد واعرف شخصيتك!!!!!!!!*

_انا اخترت الطفله_
_مرسى خالص يا كاندى_​


----------



## candy shop (11 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: انقذ واحد واعرف شخصيتك!!!!!!!!*



فيبى يوسف قال:


> انا اخترت الطيار وبعدين المغترب والطفلة والام والطبيب
> 
> 
> ميرسى يا كاندى على الموضوع ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك
> ​





ميرسى لمشاركتك يا فيبى

يا حببتى وربنا معاكى​


----------



## candy shop (11 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: انقذ واحد واعرف شخصيتك!!!!!!!!*



emy قال:


> _انا اخترت الطفله_
> _مرسى خالص يا كاندى_​





ميرسى ليكى يا ايمى 

يا حببتى  وربنا معاكى​


----------



## asula (12 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: انقذ واحد واعرف شخصيتك!!!!!!!!*

انا بالنسبة لي اخترت الطفلة لان هي ام المستقبل 
برغم انهم كلهم يستحقون النجاة 
اصلي للرب يسوع ان لا تسقط طائرة بعد
شكرا على الختبار الصعب


----------



## candy shop (13 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: انقذ واحد واعرف شخصيتك!!!!!!!!*



asula قال:


> انا بالنسبة لي اخترت الطفلة لان هي ام المستقبل
> برغم انهم كلهم يستحقون النجاة
> اصلي للرب يسوع ان لا تسقط طائرة بعد
> شكرا على الختبار الصعب





شكراااااااااااا لمشاركتك 

وربنا معاكى​


----------



## بنت الفادى (24 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: انقذ واحد واعرف شخصيتك!!!!!!!!*

انا كمان اخترت الطفله
فى كتير من الكلام المكتوب صحيح بس مش كله
شكرا للموضوع الجميل دا 
تسلم ايدك يا جميل​


----------



## christin (24 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: انقذ واحد واعرف شخصيتك!!!!!!!!*

*ميرسي ياكاندي 
انا اخترت وعرفت شخصيتي*


----------



## candy shop (24 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: انقذ واحد واعرف شخصيتك!!!!!!!!*



بنت الفادى قال:


> انا كمان اخترت الطفله
> فى كتير من الكلام المكتوب صحيح بس مش كله
> شكرا للموضوع الجميل دا
> تسلم ايدك يا جميل​





شكراااااااااااا يا بنت الفادى على مشاركتك

وربنا معاكى يا قمر​


----------



## candy shop (24 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: انقذ واحد واعرف شخصيتك!!!!!!!!*



christin قال:


> *ميرسي ياكاندي
> انا اخترت وعرفت شخصيتي*



شكرااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك

وربنا يوفقك​


----------



## طارق ابوحنا (25 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: انقذ واحد واعرف شخصيتك!!!!!!!!*

الطبيب أكيد لأنه الطبيب راح يخلي كتير من الناس يعيشوا و يخفف ألمهم اما الطيار لو ما عاش ربنا ماراح ينسى حدا 

:94:


----------



## yoyo112yoyo (25 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: انقذ واحد واعرف شخصيتك!!!!!!!!*

ربنا يعوضك 
انا عرفت مين شخصيتي 
شكرا


----------



## candy shop (25 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: انقذ واحد واعرف شخصيتك!!!!!!!!*



طارق ابوحنا قال:


> الطبيب أكيد لأنه الطبيب راح يخلي كتير من الناس يعيشوا و يخفف ألمهم اما الطيار لو ما عاش ربنا ماراح ينسى حدا
> 
> :94:





شكراااااااااااااااا على ردك

ومشاركتك​


----------



## candy shop (25 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: انقذ واحد واعرف شخصيتك!!!!!!!!*



yoyo112yoyo قال:


> ربنا يعوضك
> انا عرفت مين شخصيتي
> شكرا



شكرااااااااااااااا يا يويو

ربنا معاكى​


----------



## دروب (26 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: انقذ واحد واعرف شخصيتك!!!!!!!!*

:yaka:


----------



## candy shop (26 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: انقذ واحد واعرف شخصيتك!!!!!!!!*



دروب قال:


> :yaka:




شكرااااااااااااا للمشاركه​


----------



## monlove (26 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: انقذ واحد واعرف شخصيتك!!!!!!!!*

*انا اخترت البنت الصغيرة 
وشكرا علي مضوعك*


----------



## candy shop (26 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: انقذ واحد واعرف شخصيتك!!!!!!!!*



monlove قال:


> *انا اخترت البنت الصغيرة
> وشكرا علي مضوعك*




شكرااااااااااااا لمشاركتك​


----------

